# Ford Tailgate Decal



## D.todd6 (Feb 5, 2008)

I recently got my truck painted and the tailgate decal was removed. The picture is of the tailgate before it was painted. I'm looking for the same decal. Does anyone know where I could find a new one?


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

yep go to National parts depot.or google search NPD. go to the 80-96 catalog and look under emblems/ornaments you'll find it. http://npd.dirxion.com/WebProject.asp?BookCode=fod09flx# hope that helps


----------



## D.todd6 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you. They have exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

yep no prob. they have alot of replacement parts for these years of trucks. have any pic's of your truck all painted?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

LMCTRUCK.COM or MILLSUPPLY.COM may have it. They have restore parts.


----------



## D.todd6 (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have pics yet but I'll get some up soon


----------



## D.todd6 (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is how my truck looks now.


----------



## D.todd6 (Feb 5, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

looks pretty good. i like how you did the back bumper.did you paint the whole truck or just the bed?


----------



## D.todd6 (Feb 5, 2008)

I had the whole truck done.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That is NICE, what year is it?
Autozone used to have the FORD stickers the size of the grill emblem. Like I said before go to LMCtruck.com or Millsupply.com, they may have the FORD stickers you want. The last time I looked that size official OEM emblem like in the grill was $35.
I kinda like it the way it is now,if they don't know it's a FORD they are ********!


----------



## D.todd6 (Feb 5, 2008)

It is a 93. And even though they might be ******** they should know I own a Ford from any side that they look at it. Plus the back just looks empty.


----------

